# 3-phase Axial flux motor Design



## harryhunt (Feb 2, 2011)

hey;
I'm a college student in power system field. I want some general information about "axial flux motor design" and how can I design an 3-phase axial flux motor?
I know general process of designing a dc or ac machine (cooling system, dimensions, flux per pole & ...). but what is the difference with axial one? can you help me? or advice me some websites that i can find the process of designing an axial flux motor.
thx...


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

harryhunt said:


> hey;
> I'm a college student in power system field. I want some general information about "axial flux motor design" and how can I design an 3-phase axial flux motor?
> I know general process of designing a dc or ac machine (cooling system, dimensions, flux per pole & ...). but what is the difference with axial one? can you help me? or advice me some websites that i can find the process of designing an axial flux motor...


Hi harry,

Probably not a good idea to post your email. You can go back and delete (using edit) it. And members can contact you using PM. 
Axial, radial flux. Principles are the same. You may find a little about that on this broad. Use the search function. Maybe in some of the "design our own motor" threads. But google should find a bunch of sites for you.

Regards,

major


----------



## peggus (Feb 18, 2008)

The theory is the same for axial, radial or linear motor. Geometry is of course different. 

The lrk-torquemax yahoo group has a lot of knowledgeable people and useful info: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/lrk-torquemax/

The otherpower folks builds lots of axial flux ironless wind generators, there seems to be more trial and error than actual design though. 
http://www.fieldlines.com/board/


----------



## flinote (Nov 28, 2010)

harryhunt said:


> hey;
> I'm a college student in power system field. I want some general information about "axial flux motor design" and how can I design an 3-phase axial flux motor?


There's just so much info on this concept--surely you can type "axial flux 3-phase motor" into Google; you'll get hours and hours worth of hits to look at. 

If you want to see a "hands-on" effort, here's my favorite, with links, photos, vids, etc.:

http://www.amazingdiyprojects.com/electric_motor.html

Bill


----------

